# Can't mount.cifs [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I want to connect from one Gentoo box to another. I think everything is the way it should be for this to work. CIFS is in the kernel on both machines, both have mount.cifs emerged. Yet, I get 111 every time when I try mount -t cifs -o username=(user),password=(pass) //)ip)/(dir) (mount point)

What could I be missing? I've rebuilt both machines recently and I'm not total n00b to network mounting, but I'm not seeing it.

----------

## Hu

Are there any useful messages in the Samba logs on the server?

----------

## audiodef

I don't even have samba emerged (conflicts with mount-cifs).

----------

## Hu

If you have not installed Samba on the server, what are you using to serve incoming SMB/CIFS requests on that machine?

Based on the look of the packages, net-fs/mount-cifs appears to be based on an old version of Samba.  Newer versions of Samba have USE=client to provide /sbin/mount.cifs.

----------

## audiodef

I just tried unmerging mount-cifs and emerging samba with +client, and I'm getting the same error. 

I just know I'm missing something basic that I'll kick myself for.   :Razz: 

----------

## audiodef

I got rid of the mount-cifs package and emerged samba, started it, and I can get into home dirs. I just need to tweak the config for other dirs. 

It seems like CIFS is a bit misleading about replacing samba, at least in practise.

----------

## Hu

How so?  The CIFS kernel module supersedes the SMB kernel module.  Both of them are designed to act as clients in a CIFS/SMB exchange with a remote server.  Samba is the primary source of SMB server services on Linux.

----------

## audiodef

Ah. I see I've simply misunderstood the relationship between CIFS and Samba, then. 

Thanks for responding, Hu. At least it's working. I just have to configure other share dirs now.   :Cool: 

----------

